# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Распечатка бланков

## Сергей не гей

Люди помогите! 1с Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.3 пытаюсь напечатать бланк с названием: Раздел 3. Расчёт суммы налога подлежащей уплате в бюджет по операциям облагаемым по налоговым ставкам предусмотренным пунктами 2-4 статьи 164 Налогового кодекса Российской Федерации. При выборе этого заявления с права в окне он показывает что всё заявление помещается на один лист, но, при печати он одну строчку где подпись и дата печатает на втором листе, при пред просмотре данного заявления эта строчка и в правду не влезает изменяя настройки принтера всё вроде поместилось и даже напечатал на одном листе как и требовалось, но при попытка печати того же заявления ещё раз опять те же проблеммы! Так вот вопрос: Как сохранить ъэти настрой для этого заявления? Зарание благодарен!!!

----------

